# Worth replacing



## snowman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought I was prepared for the winter. I went thru my 16 year old Ariens ST1028 back in September. The first storm in Mass and the starter wouldn't turn it over. I replace the starter and it smoked. At this stage I'm thinking it's time for a new Ariens 30" EFI and there was only one in the area at Home Depot in Nashua, with my discount I got $170 off which was great. I can tell you EFI is great, half pull and that's it. Now I figure to give the old one to my daughter as they no longer get plowed out. I start to pull the plug and it comes out hard and some what striped. I check to see if the piston had movement, nope which leads me to believe the good possibility I threw a rod. At this point I'm wondering if I should replace the 10 hp engine or rebuild it or is it even worth doing either.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

If the body and drivetrain are in good shape, I would grab a 8.0hp 301cc Predator Engine at Harbor Freight for $229, slap it on the Ariens frame, and give it to your daughter.


----------



## snowman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks I'm checking them out now, do you think I can get by with 6.5 hp, the old was 10hp ?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

301cc may have a different bolt pattern than the Tec, Redrilling holes may need to be done. Not sure of Your Crank size, but that's a factor as well. I have Used Tecs in Hudson Available.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

snowman123 said:


> Thanks I'm checking them out now, do you think I can get by with 6.5 hp, the old was 10hp ?



I think 212cc on a 28" machine is likely kinda underpowered. My OHV Ariens is 318cc, 24". You'll rarely regret having extra power, but 212cc on 28" is kinda light, for New England winters, IMO. If you were buying a Predator, the 301cc would be a much more capable solution. 

I'd check with Jack on his used engines. They might be an easier swap, especially if he had something that matched your current engine. 

Personally, I wouldn't try to rebuild the engine. With a stripped head, and possibly a broken connecting rod, it would need a bunch of work. A used engine would be a lot simpler, and might not cost much more than rebuilding this one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hope you live close to daughter. but if rest of machine is in very good condition , ya, throw a new engine on it.

everytime my daughter and son in law have an issue with their Honda 928 , guess who they call?


----------



## snowman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks 
But when my son in law retired from the Coast Guard they choose to live 60 miles away in Newmarket NH. that's good and bad. I pulled the engine and it's not what I thought, didn't have to get to far into it to realize the spark plug was not right over the piston throwing me off. I thought it bent the plug however it was the wrong plug and strip the treads. I pulled the head and I'm going to try to chase it with a tap first and if not I'll go with heil coil or something.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

snowman123 said:


> I thought I was prepared for the winter. I went thru my 16 year old Ariens ST1028 back in September. The first storm in Mass and the starter wouldn't turn it over. I replace the starter and it smoked. At this stage I'm thinking it's time for a new Ariens 30" EFI and there was only one in the area at Home Depot in Nashua, with my discount I got $170 off which was great. I can tell you EFI is great, half pull and that's it. Now I figure to give the old one to my daughter as they no longer get plowed out. I start to pull the plug and it comes out hard and some what striped. I check to see if the piston had movement, nope which leads me to believe the good possibility I threw a rod. At this point I'm wondering if I should replace the 10 hp engine or rebuild it or is it even worth doing either.



How did you check to see if the piston is moving you can't see it from the spark plug hole
pull the shroud 4 bolts see if the keyway sheared
you can put a new rod in for 40 bucks don't even have to pull the head

I have some extra 10 hp flatty parts
just pulled another 358 CC 10hp apart the pedestall for the coil were broken in the block sheesh drill tap new coil she is purring again put a new adjustablee carb on it going to put that on the st824 and sell the 8 hp tec
I might be interested in that 10 hp you have


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

snowman123 said:


> Thanks
> But when my son in law retired from the Coast Guard they choose to live 60 miles away in Newmarket NH. that's good and bad. I pulled the engine and it's not what I thought, didn't have to get to far into it to realize the spark plug was not right over the piston throwing me off. I thought it bent the plug however it was the wrong plug and strip the treads. I pulled the head and I'm going to try to chase it with a tap first and if not I'll go with heil coil or something.


Have Plenty of Heads, $10 located in Hudson


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

snowman123 said:


> Thanks I'm checking them out now, do you think I can get by with 6.5 hp, the old was 10hp ?


No. 6.5 hp would be Way underpowered. I recomend minimum of 8hp, since your propelling 200+ pounds of machine., all the friction losses, and whatever is left throws snow. 

Remember my quote " Overpowered is usually adequate" Youll apreciate it when you have 18" of New England boiler plate.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

snowman123 said:


> I thought I was prepared for the winter. I went thru my 16 year old Ariens ST1028 back in September. The first storm in Mass and the starter wouldn't turn it over. I replace the starter and it smoked. At this stage I'm thinking it's time for a new Ariens 30" EFI and there was only one in the area at Home Depot in Nashua, with my discount I got $170 off which was great. I can tell you EFI is great, half pull and that's it. Now I figure to give the old one to my daughter as they no longer get plowed out. I start to pull the plug and it comes out hard and some what striped. I check to see if the piston had movement, nope which leads me to believe the good possibility I threw a rod. At this point I'm wondering if I should replace the 10 hp engine or rebuild it or is it even worth doing either.


9 times out of 10 when a Tecumseh throws a rod you will have a hole punched in the block. If it is a single shaft engine a Predator 301cc would be a great choice and will be more than powerful enough for that 28 inch wide bucket blower.


----------



## snowman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks but I re tap the plug hole and it look good but if it doesn't work out for some reason I'll get back to you.


----------

